# African Viviparous Toads



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

Im having some trouble finding any information on them there very rare and endangered and stuff and i cant find much about them other than they like mountains live in africa and have live young, but i think i need a better answer than that to get full marks for my coursework lol does anyone know anything/ or a website or a book i can find good info about them? cheers


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

not a clue sorry. have you tried looking up the latin name?


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

yeah its nectophrynoides poyntoni


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Sound like an interesting species? are they truely viviparous or are they ovoviviparous?


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

dont know apparently there the only type of frog or toad to give birth to live youngand thats what the questions about but i cant find any info about how or anything there cute, like the size of 1p coins i knew this would happen lol i was in the petshop askin about surinam toads after learnin about them in my notes lol there queer lookin big things no ones even heard of these ones let alone got them for sale so ill try and stop myself wanting one lol


----------



## Mihogan (Jan 24, 2007)

Whoa. Thats strange. I went to a couple search engines. Found pictures, but no info. If you want the pics, just PM me.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

hmmmm couldnt find much info but next time i head to the biological sciences library, or the national oceanographic library (im at uni in southampton at the National oceanography centre) ill do a search and see what comes up.

I'd be very interested to know if they're actually viviparous (no formation of an egg, foestus gets nutrients directly through placental membrane - like us) or if theyre ovoviviparous (soft shelled egg is formed but retained by mother. foetus feeds from yolk inside eggsac but hatches inside mother and has an apprarent 'birth' but is not truely viviparous) as most animals other than mammals that give birth to apparent libe young are really ovoviviparous (like the Whale Shark for example). 

sorry for the sciency rant maybe that helped if you didnt know the difference?


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

yeah thanks i had a look on dictionary.com to find the differernce and it was complicated lol iv got a few notes but nothing much in the way of how they breed or that daft question had me stumped for like 3 days now i better get good marks


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

here you go...

IUCN Red List of Threatened Species: Nectophrynoides asperginis

IUCN Red List of Threatened Species: Nectophrynoides poyntoni

actually very interesting :smile:


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

thankies, my mums up in the attic looking for my grans old encyclopedias and that david attenbourgh life on earth book i stole from my high school lol ill let you know if she finds anything in them


----------

